# Orbinator playing along to Machines by Sky Eats Airplane!!



## bulb (Feb 4, 2009)

SEA is one of my favorite bands, so i thought this was awesome!!


----------



## Shannon (Feb 4, 2009)

I've seen this guy before. Isn't he in Periphery?
Anyway, very good & ambidextrous as well.


----------



## bulb (Feb 4, 2009)

yup orbo's the periphery drummer!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 4, 2009)

i&#180;ve never heard this band... i might have to check it out! from what i&#180;m hearing in the background, and the drums he&#180;s playing with it, it sounds awesome as hell!

btw, how is the recording process going along? drums are done as far as i&#180;ve heard, and i&#180;m assuming (and hoping ) that you&#180;re re-recording all the songs with the Axe-FX?

vocals are being done (or WILL be done?) over at Casey&#180;s

so, which parts have been done, and which part are you up to now?


----------



## bulb (Feb 4, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i´ve never heard this band... i might have to check it out! from what i´m hearing in the background, and the drums he´s playing with it, it sounds awesome as hell!
> 
> btw, how is the recording process going along? drums are done as far as i´ve heard, and i´m assuming (and hoping ) that you´re re-recording all the songs with the Axe-FX?
> 
> ...



drums are done trackingwise, orbo is editing them with his friend taylor and they hand it to me then

when i get the drums ill start rerecording the songs using the axefx
in the meantime we are writing vocals for the songs with chris and when everything else is recorded we will track those at caseys


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 4, 2009)

the snare sounds killer, not so popy and very rythmic


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 4, 2009)

sounds like an awesome plan, and it sounds like a smooth operation


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Feb 4, 2009)

That is a very strange drum setup. Makes me want to try something like that out.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 4, 2009)

i always liked his minimalist setup


----------



## bulb (Feb 4, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> That is a very strange drum setup. Makes me want to try something like that out.



yeah its definitely very weird and interesting, its a pretty much symmetrical setup which works really well for him since he is ambidextrous.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Feb 9, 2009)

Do i see two hi-hats?

Brilliant setup and amazing skills!

You guys make a great team


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 9, 2009)

i&#180;m guessing one closed and one open. not easy to play closed hihats when you&#180;re also playing double kick (i&#180;m guessing that&#180;s at least some of the reason).

reminds me of a cool hihat idea i saw once. i saw sigur r&#243;s live, and their drummer was using two huge cymbals (either rides or crashes) instead of normal hihats, on the hihat stand. sounded immense when he played it open, then he could suddenly stop the huge sound by stepping on the pedal. sounded awesome!


----------



## ShreddyESP (Feb 9, 2009)

haha that's a cool idea. I'm gonna try that once i get a second ride.


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 9, 2009)

Amazing!!! i can't wait for the CD !!

Also for the Hihat stand ideas, i also remember my drummer using his hihat stand for his crash (just one) and it sounded amazing, those are things you gotta try haha


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah, i definitely love stacked cymbals and stuff like that... i kinda feel like the whole hahats-only rule on the hihat stand needs to be broken more, there&#180;s a whole bunch of oppurtunities there!


----------



## bulb (Feb 9, 2009)

ShreddyESP said:


> Do i see two hi-hats?
> 
> Brilliant setup and amazing skills!
> 
> You guys make a great team



yeah its actually just because he plays a symmetrical setup since he is ambidextrous. he puts darker and lower tuned cymbals on his left side and brighter and higher tuned ones on his right side.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 9, 2009)

bulb said:


> yeah its actually just because he plays a symmetrical setup since he is ambidextrous.



does that mean he... does he...

you know...


----------



## bulb (Feb 9, 2009)

who knows, but hell im not ambidextrous and i do!


----------



## sworth9411 (Feb 10, 2009)

wow drums sound friggin perfect.......nice and crisp but heavy.....


----------



## sethh (Feb 10, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> does that mean he... does he...
> 
> you know...





MF Kitty 

&

Orbinator


----------



## Naren (Feb 11, 2009)

Sounds pretty awesome. Orbinator always impresses me with his slick drum performances.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Shame he left Periphery in favour of SEA!


----------



## bulb (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah look at me posting that here all excitedly, not knowing any better haha


----------



## darren (Feb 22, 2009)

Betcha didn't know it was his audition video.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 22, 2009)

it was like an eerie foreshadowing that you don&#180;t catch until you watch the movie again...


----------



## CynicEidolon (Feb 23, 2009)

I really wanted to kick a grandma when I heard that news... Especially, after I had just seen this days before.


----------



## Coryd (Feb 23, 2009)

Awesome drumming!!!


----------



## timothydog76 (Mar 4, 2009)

bulb said:


> yeah look at me posting that here all excitedly, not knowing any better haha



Hi bul-buh fett.

This thread reminds me of a funny (and unfortunate) incident that happened here locally a long time ago.

This drummer guy (Terry) I played with a couple times was in a fairly well known local band. I can't remember their name. Terry was on the way to a rehearsal one day and he had stopped to fill up his van at a gas station. He pulled up next to another dude who had his car loaded with drums and the two guys started a conversation that went something like this:

Terry: "Hey dude! You play drums too? Awesome! You in a band?"

Other guy: "Yah man I just started with this band (something)!"

Terry: "Really? I play drums in that band..."

Other guy: *shrug*

Terry: *confused*

*uncomfortable silence*

It turns out the band replaced Terry and hadn't gotten around to telling him yet.



Anyway, hope you find a kickass drummer soon!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 4, 2009)

timothydog76 said:


> It turns out the band replaced Terry and hadn't gotten around to telling him yet.



oh SNAP!

that must´ve been a painful situation to observe! 

though i´m assuming you weren´t there?


----------



## timothydog76 (Mar 4, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> oh SNAP!
> 
> that must´ve been a painful situation to observe!
> 
> though i´m assuming you weren´t there?



I wasn't involved in the situation but I would have loved to be there to witness!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 4, 2009)

timothydog76 said:


> I wasn't involved in the situation but I would have loved to be there to witness!



i remember a band over here was going to fire their other drummer (they had two, because they had really replaced the old one, but they didn´t feel like firing him... so they just kinda switched between songs)...

they composed a really official-sounding and super-formally written email, stating the premises of them letting him go etc...

he didn´t understand dick, other than he was being fired 

in bands i´ve been in, there´s always been an insane rotation of drummers... usually between the same two or three drummers


----------



## bulb (Mar 10, 2009)

timothydog76 said:


> Hi bul-buh fett.
> 
> This thread reminds me of a funny (and unfortunate) incident that happened here locally a long time ago.
> 
> ...



hahah awkward!
yeah ours is not quite as bad, and our fill in drummer is ridiculous! the next few shows we are going to play will be awesome fun!


----------



## Randy (Mar 10, 2009)

I've had once or twice that I was in a band, and we needed to fire a drummer (the turnover on that job is rather high ) but they would make themselves deliberately hard to get a hold of... So, we had to just tear down their stuff and stack it in the hallway for them to come get. 

Cold hearted, I know, but some people are really thick and don't get the point very easily.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm lucky I've got my drummer. He's been the only other permanent member of my band for a long time, and if he left, I would be FUCKED.


----------



## bulb (Mar 16, 2009)

yingmin said:


> I'm lucky I've got my drummer. He's been the only other permanent member of my band for a long time, and if he left, I would be FUCKED.



Honestly if i have learned anything from this little bump in the road, its that its not healthy or productive to think like that, because a big reason we used to let orbo get away with a lot of stuff was because we really believed that we would be royally screwed if he left. It turned out to be just the opposite as we already have some sick drummers lined up, and right now its really about picking our favorite, and we will be making an announcement on who it is VERY soon. So it ended up being an absolute blessing in disguise!


----------



## _detox (Mar 20, 2009)

And Orbo is doing great in SEA now. I saw them live Tuesday, and he's taken quite a few of the old drum parts and spiced them up. It sounds great!

I'm excited for both Periphery and Sky Eats Airplane's future work!


----------

